# Silicone Wedding Rings?



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Having lost my real wedding ring a few months ago, and being too cheap to spend any meaningful $ on a new one, I've been on the lookout for a cheap option.

Anyone have any experience with silicon rings? Qalo is the brand that popped up on my FB feed, but an Amazon search yielded zillions in the $10-20 range. QALO Silicone Wedding Rings

thoughts? Cheap and cool or utterly stupid?

(yes, I appreciate the irony of posting this in the "luxury" forum.)


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm sound Sili to me.....



ds760476 said:


> Having lost my real wedding ring a few months ago, and being too cheap to spend any meaningful $ on a new one, I've been on the lookout for a cheap option.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with silicon rings? Qalo is the brand that popped up on my FB feed, but an Amazon search yielded zillions in the $10-20 range. QALO Silicone Wedding Rings
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenAndrew (Sep 25, 2012)

I see them at the gym pretty regularly. For normal everyday wearing, I think it's kind of tacky tbh, but for grabbing barbells and pull-up bars, or doing other manual labor activities, I definitely see the advantages.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a $20 tungsten carbide ring from Amazon that's just as good as my $300 tungsten ring from a jewelry store.


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

Why get something cheap when it stands for something special in your life.


----------



## Clocked (Sep 16, 2014)

markz100 said:


> Why get something cheap when it stands for something special in your life.


Anything, regardless of monetary value, could be cherished for what it means and what it stands for. Doesn't necessarily have to be expensive. I've got old, rusty pocket knives my grandfather gave me. Literally worthless to anyone else but they mean the world to me.

OP, you don't _have _to go with silicone if you're looking for cheap and inexpensive. You can find some pretty decent tungsten or stainless steel rings on the internet for $15-$30.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

If rather not wear a rubber on my finger to commemorate my wedding. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

For less than $30, might have even been less than $20, I got a tungsten carbide ring that is quite similar to my original wedding ring. My wife and I have claddagh wedding rings, and the originals were yellow gold with white gold claddagh/celtic knotwork on top. The white gold has all but disappeared, and it is deformed and scratched and honestly, i've gained some weight since then, so I needed to get a new one to wear (kept the original). Since I do a lot of activities, and I hate taking my wedding ring off, I wanted to get something that might hold up to the abuse I give it. I've had this on everyday for at least 2, maybe 3 years, and it looks almost as good as new... and actually I get more compliments on this than I did on the original.









I agree that silicone rings may be good for the gym or other physical activities, but just seems a bit tacky for all the time. Just my opinion.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input, fellas!


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

GrouchoM said:


> If rather not wear a rubber on my finger to commemorate my wedding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Warning on tungsten!!!!!

It's a super strong mental.
My coworkers brother got his hand sucked into a snow blower while he was waring his wedding band made of tungsten. Thankfully he lost no digits but the hospital could not cut it off and they did basically as much damage to the finger getting it off as the snow blower did.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## max902 (Oct 20, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Warning on tungsten!!!!!
> 
> It's a super strong mental.
> My coworkers brother got his hand sucked into a snow blower while he was waring his wedding band made of tungsten. Thankfully he lost no digits but the hospital could not cut it off and they did basically as much damage to the finger getting it off as the snow blower did.
> ...


wow what a terrible experience would that be for him....never knew tungsten could be that strong.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The thing to keep in mind about tungsten is that it is a hard and brittle metal. It's like sapphire in that regard. It is hard to saw or cut through, but it will shatter relatively easily. One of the more common ways of removing a tungsten ring is to squeeze it with a vice grip. That allows you to adjust the jaws to the correct size to break the ring, but not crush your finger. And there are other tricks to removing rings if there is a mild amount of swelling - like using dental floss.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

markz100 said:


> Why get something cheap when it stands for something special in your life.


really?

So the guy that can only afford a $1000 engagement ring means his wife to be is less important to him than the doctor/lawyer who can afford a $50K+ ring for his wife to be?

I purchased my wife and I each a QALO silicon ring and we both think they are fantastic. We are at the gym 4-6 days a week, or doing something that can potentially damage our 'something special in your life' rings. They are soft, comfortable and work very well in the gym. The knurling on the bars does not scratch or damage them at all and being silicon, and you hardly notice they are on.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Recognize that this is the Luxury and Living subforum.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Instead of silicone go for tungsten, ceramics and stainless steel. All should be cheapish and they should outlive the silicone ring with ease. Personally, I wouldn't want to be seen with a silicone ring on my finger at all.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Instead of silicone go for tungsten, ceramics and stainless steel. All should be cheapish and they should outlive the silicone ring with ease. Personally, I wouldn't want to be seen with a silicone ring on my finger at all.


Good advice.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

These seem great for someone that wants to wear a ring to the gym or while doing sports, martial arts, etc. I am engaged and purchased a tungsten ring for myself. I personally wouldn't wear a silicone wedding band but I wouldn't judge anyone negatively for making that choice.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I have one of the Qalo silicone rings. I wear it at work for safety reasons, not because it's cheap. If you are concerned about damaging your nice ring, buy something cheap, metal and malleable. If you are concerned about getting your hand stuck in a machine, or degloving your finger, the silicone is a great alternative.


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a Qalo as well for housework amd lifting. My gold band has been beat up in the last 3 years. I can't imagine what 30+ will do to it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> These seem great for someone that wants to wear a ring to the gym or while doing sports, martial arts, etc. I am engaged and purchased a tungsten ring for myself. I personally wouldn't wear a silicone wedding band but I wouldn't judge anyone negatively for making that choice.


Best reply so far.


----------



## krizj (Dec 5, 2015)

Silicon rings are great but only as an alternative to the main ring, you can't get a silicon ring to stand for you marriage.....something I can't do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What does your wife think? That's the important thing.No one elses opinion really maters.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

James Haury said:


> What does your wife think? That's the important thing.No one elses opinion really maters.


Absolutely. My finace wants me to wear a silicone ring at work, not able to wear a metal band for safety and sanitary reasons. I don't really care what others think about it. My lady insists that I wear something, and I plan to, just to keep her happy.


----------



## jt89888 (Apr 21, 2016)

James Haury said:


> What does your wife think? That's the important thing.No one elses opinion really maters.


Good advice here...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I like them or working out. My wife is not a fan. One of the guys that started it is a friend of mine. Really good dude, so I hope everyone gets one


----------



## Enrique Cho (Jan 20, 2013)

i bought and now wear a silicon ring and I love it. I actually get more questions about my ring than my Tudor Pelagos. Most people assume that it's made of metal so there definitely aren't any "cheap" concerns. I wanted something silicon after losing my first ring mainly due to comfortability.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had my Qalo ring for a couple of months now, and I've been very happy with it. While I still temporarily misplace it from time to time, not having to take it off for climbing, etc. makes me feel better about it.

My wife is pretty ambivalent about it (she doesn't wear her rings that often), so what I got wasn't important to her. 

FWIW, I have gotten lots of questions and compliments on a bright blue ring in a business setting.


----------



## lopeydeath (Oct 19, 2012)

My wife and I both have them because we are avid weight lifters. Very comfortable and while they certainly aren't sexy, they do work. I am amazed at how many people believe you shouldn't wear a silicone ring to signify your marriage - but then if the ring is what it has come down to I guess there are other issues. Just my .02


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I have a $20 tungsten carbide ring from Amazon that's just as good as my $300 tungsten ring from a jewelry store.


Same here, I like my tungsten carbide since it doesnt scratch over my platinum band.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have my white gold ring for daily wear but have a Qalo ring for going to the gym and being active so I don't .... it up too much. 

I think you should wear whatever you want. I am just fine with the $25 Qalo for an alternate. 

You may get made fun of though (mostly by women)


----------



## lopeydeath (Oct 19, 2012)

freshprince357 said:


> I have my white gold ring for daily wear but have a Qalo ring for going to the gym and being active so I don't .... it up too much.
> 
> I think you should wear whatever you want. I am just fine with the $25 Qalo for an alternate.
> 
> You may get made fun of though (mostly by women)


My wife and I are Marine Officers and Qalo rings are a relatively common sight so being mocked isn't an issue we deal with. I definitely agree that a $25 ring is a great alternate for those who don't want to damage their primary one.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone should develop one with a hollowed out channel, like a "U" shaped cross section which would go on over your gold band to protect it when you're doing projects that scratch it up. I'd buy one! You think I'd learn to take my ring off before I use a Scotchbrite pad, but oh no... Every so often I'm polishing it back out.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Any material would do i guess, Silver is an economical alternative too and still a precious metal. I've had a silver ring with a lab created ruby I wear every day for years now. It never comes off even when I work on cars. Still looks nice and a little polish does wonders.


----------



## carpeeyon (Jul 25, 2013)

i dont know what to say, seems like a product that was meant to be a cock-ring and failed? 
there was something cool i saw once on etsy, it was a ring made of color pencils. 
apparently also easy to do alone. so that could be a cool thing no?


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/173459023118913298/


----------



## Nayan Saheb (Nov 1, 2014)

They are nice to have in certain sitautions...military personnel deplying or people who use their hands in a manual job.

To be honest not the most aesthetically pleasing but they serve a purpose (prevent you losing parts of/whole fingers!)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

One of my friends has one of these, police officer, he wears it for safety. Pretty neat idea.

It's very distinctive, though, so it catches eyes and gets a lot of comments and questions.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

I can see the appeal, and I like the fact that most folks who seem to use one do it for the utility aspects. I've made a conscious decision to let my wedding band (it's platinum) develop a patina - the wear and tear tell a story, but with that in mind - I also take it off when I think it might be at risk (like when I'm swimming). But, if I had a job where the ring would be at risk every day, I think these (or a $25 tungsten ring) would be a great solution.


----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

My platinum ring has gotten plenty dinged up and looks great now with that patina, but when I go to the gym I just take it off. My wife doesn't mind.


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

In the last week, I've noticed two people wearing them and now this thread. Odd coincidence. I just take mine off when necessary (gym, cycling, climbing, hotel bar).


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought a set for working out, golf, shooting, etc. 

But I also have my "real" wedding band so the silicone bands just tag in every once in a while.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I was married less than one week ago. I'm already checking out the Si rings. 

I find no need for an expensive band for me. No monetary value can be assigned to what the band represents. My band is plain - brushed stainless steel with polished edges. I didn't want titanium, tungsten, etc... for the simple fact that I can refinish SS in my garage in less than an hours time. After 5 days it's already scuffed and scraped (came home the morning after the ceremony to a flooded basement and a ruptured shower pipe - out comes the router and torch).

The cost of my wife's wedding band and engagement ring, on the other hand....


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wear mine to the gym all the time. The ladies at the gym seem to think it's cool


----------



## jimmy1234 (Dec 15, 2016)

I bought mine on Amazon. It called ROQ and it is so much more comfortable from the big brands stuff! They gave an amazing 4 packs with really good quality. I was really surprised... You can get them by searching for 'ROQ silicone wedding ring' .


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

Been using a Qalo for a few years now. As a Medic/FF I would bend my wedding band plus risking getting my ring caught in something is always there.


----------



## danicycle (Dec 20, 2016)

silicone is mainly for gym / use for all occassions but you can also get cheaper options on Amazon that are Titanium


----------



## tweetyfish (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm opposite of most here. I have a platinum band and decided to try the silicone since the wife did (she was pregnant at the time and had swelling fingers). Now my plat band stays in the jewelry box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Silicone rings are much easy to replace and that is the only advantage for me as i tend to be pretty careful sometimes.


----------



## Lomez (Oct 14, 2010)

For anyone that wears a size 8 and lives in CONUS, I never wear mine, got a pack. I'll send them free.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wife wears the silicone band in the gym but I just wear the cheap tungsten one that I have had for years. I think mine was actually cheaper than hers.


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

I had no idea they even made these. Great moneymaking idea! Also probably good for electricians, mechanics, etc.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Silicone rings are great. I don't have one, but the scratches on my watches from dragging across my tungsten ring are making me think I need one. Same with the car interior. I keep scratching my door handle with my blasted ring.


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

I'm apparently hard on my hands and tungsten carbide holds up admirably to my abuse. If you want something cheap just get one of the comfort fit $20 bands from Amazon. That's what I've got and after two years of constant wear and abuse it still looks brand new. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

They're an odd in-between, because anything that REALLY would wear on a ring will also destroy silicone. I've got a coupe of climbing friends who used them when rock climbing, and the rock just shred them to bits. Now they don't bother.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

maninatikihut said:


> They're an odd in-between, because anything that REALLY would wear on a ring will also destroy silicone. I've got a coupe of climbing friends who used them when rock climbing, and the rock just shred them to bits. Now they don't bother.


Rock climbing with rings on? lol


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the silicon ring got popular with crossfit as a defensive mechanism for women to fend off advances 

I use them for physical activity and shooting. Most professional reasons for not wanting a metal ring (hygiene, machinery, etc) still exist for silicon rings other than electrical conduction, I suppose.


----------



## kiddoboom (Feb 15, 2018)

How much approx. is a really good silicon ring?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> If rather not wear a rubber on my finger to commemorate my wedding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I prefer wearing rubber elsewhere.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

A silicone wedding band???You gotta be kidding me!!! That's beyond cheap.How does your significant other feel about your plans?


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Inspired by the material on a special edition panerai, I have a forged carbon fiber ring for daily and a tungsten ring for more formal events.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tonystix said:


> A silicone wedding band???You gotta be kidding me!!! That's beyond cheap.How does your significant other feel about your plans?


She's cheaper than I am, so she's fully on board (especially since we have a running joke that my 6 year old finds my ring all over the house - under the couch, etc.) I'm a couple of years in now, and couldn't be happier with the choice.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I wear titanium at home, but at work a silicone band after a colleague degloved his finger. My better half thinks it’s cool that I wear the silicone rather than (a justifiable) nothing. Some workplaces just aren’t ‘ring-friendly’.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just read the thread, i guess i am old fashioned as my wedding band is representative of a lifetime commitment for me and as such only the one will do. (baring loss).

The thought of a replacement while i am at the gym or out running beggars belief for me, i take mine off if the activity is not appropriate for wearing it, always while diving and when working where it will get damaged. I could not conceive of a temporary replacement. And silicone.........bloody hell.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

22k gold nothing less


----------



## gmansbu (May 5, 2017)

My wife bought me a Qalo ring for Valentines Day. I wear it all the time & I love it. Doesn't get in the way when at the gym, golfing, etc. Its so light I forget its on. Funny part is people notice it was more since it is black compared to my white gold wedding band.


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

I wear a gold wedding ring. When I might damage it, I take it off. No silicone for me.


----------

